# [OSX] Portage prefix - emerge gawk echoue. (abandon)

## Trevoke

Et du coup je pose une question sur le fonctionnement de portage!

Gawk echoue parce que le patch gawk-4.1.6-mint.patch echoue.. Donc .. Si je retire le patch il n'essaiera pas de l'applier? Portage fait juste une iteration sur le directory patch.. ou quelque chose du genre?

----------

## xaviermiller

Oh, j'ai abandonné prefix, macports est mieux abouti car intégré au système et pas "une cinquième roue carrée à la charrette".

----------

## Trevoke

Alors.. Fais-moi la pub s'il-te-plait  :Wink:  J'ai vu le site mais.. Pourquoi je devrais abandonner mon amour de portage pour MacPorts?  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui car ce qui est installé par MacPorts se retrouve nativement dans l'environnement MacOS. Je veux dire :

- aplications avec support aqua (peu présent dans portage)

- installation desdites applications dans /Applications

http://www.macports.org

----------

## Trevoke

Et sur une echelle de 1 a 10 pour quantifier la douleur pour l'installation..

1 = je fais ca 3 fois par jour et en plus y'a du bifidus actif

10 = si on m'arrachait les ongles et qu'une chevre me lechait la chair nue, je me sentirais mieux

Tu estimes que ca vaut quoi?

----------

## xaviermiller

Tu as été sur le site ?

C'est 2  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

C'est installe mais ca n'a pas l'air aussi magique que tu me l'as fait croire.. Tout ne s'ajoute pas dans 'Applications' on dirait.

Enfin, en meme temps, j'ai installe macruby qui est un port de la version 1.9 donc je me plains pas trop, encore..

Je garde ce thread ouvert encore un peu, des fois que j'aie des questions  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

En effet, seules les applications "aqua" sont installées dans applications.

Les autres sont là où il faut, et franchement pas besoin d'un .desktop pour accéder à des applis en mode console  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Je "ferme" le thread - c'est en effet bien simple mais ca ne vaut vraiment pas le systeme de gentoo :/

Je vais garder macport encore un peu, ceci dit, c'est quand meme pratique  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Pour l'absence dans "Applications" : ce n'est pas un souci grâce à spotlight (pomme+espace) ; et as-tu vu le répertoire "MacPorts" dans "/Applications" ?

Gentoo-prefix, pour moi c'est du n'importe quoi : pourquoi pas un gentoo natif ? La version MacOS m'a échaudé, et celle pour Windows m'a fait hurler : pourquoi utiliser Interix, grosse usine à gaz pas libre au lieu de cygwin / msys ?

----------

## Trevoke

Je viens de decider d'abandonner MacPorts pour le moment. J'ai tout retire, comme ils disent de le faire, puis j'ai reinstalle, et sur une installation fraiche de MacPorts, j'ai fait "sudo port install amarok". J'ai subi 24 heures de compilation pour qu'il m'installe A LA FOIS MYSQL5 ET MYSQL5-DEVEL et qu'ensuite il se plaigne que les deux essayent de coexister. C'est sympa mais pour l'instant je vais rester a juste ce qu'il y a de dispo sur un mac  :Sad: 

----------

